# 120 Litre Jungle Edge



## Tunafish (19 Jan 2010)

Hi there Ukaps,


Thought I would share this tank i've had running for the past year before i change it!

The systems running on an Eheim Proffesional which is hooked up to a hydor 300 watt external heater. The lighting consists of an arcadia luminaire running on 2 marine white lamps (yes thats right  marine lights!, the java fern loves it!) on for 7 hours which then switches to 2 blue moon at night (the discus chill out nicely before bed!).

It's a low tech tank, with no C02, however consisting of a tetra substrate, daily dry dosing of salts combined with ferka plant products and weekly water changes of between 50 - 70 percent.

I did have a pair of discus however due to spawning issues and bad behaviour from both, I now just have the one full grown leopard snakeskin, beautiful yes, but unfortunately he doesnt take kindly to any more discus tankmates, hence I want to start with a new group of baby discus.

                                                                       Comments anyone??


----------



## mr. luke (3 Feb 2010)

Tank looks nice and that discus is a corker 
What are the tanks dimensions?


----------



## Tunafish (4 Feb 2010)

Cheers!,

the dimensions are 61 x 41 x 58 cm (WxDxH).  I'd love to get him a partner but he'd need to be with a group of adults to settle, however that would mean a tank at least twice the size!.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Feb 2010)

Lovely looking tank Tunafish   Oddly, it almost looks like a 30cm cube or something!  Lovely discus too


----------



## Tunafish (4 Feb 2010)

Cheers steve,

well im in a quandry with the tank at the moment, I want to take it in a new direction, not sure what, maybe Iwagumi. Also tempted to maybe get a group of baby discus, but that would mean saying bye to my adult and Im reluctant to part, epsecially as i want him to be properly looked after.


----------



## naz (9 Jan 2013)

Hi tunafish
Like the tank mate and the discus


----------



## WetElbow (12 Jan 2013)

Looks good. Is that a Lido with the trim removed?


----------



## Tunafish (27 Jan 2013)

Yep, it was a good tank for depth. Was a little bit frightening when I first removed the rim and filter but well worth it. The tanks been broken down now and I'm currently putting together an ADA tank for Altum Angels, I'll post pics when it's in progress.


----------

